# Angeln in der Leine



## Malte321 (27. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Angelschein gemacht und möchte gerne diesen Sommer mit dem Angeln beginnen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich wohne nahe der Leine (Hannover) und da haben ich und meine Freunde darüber nachgedacht, ob man in der Leine außer Angelschein noch etwas anderes braucht. (z.B. Eintritt in einen hannoverschen Angelverein)

Danke für euer Interesse und freue mich auf gute Antworten


----------



## welsstipper (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Leine*

na höchstwarscheinlich eine gastkarte, benutze mal google da wird dir geholfen, wen du da angelverein hannover, garbsen, neustadt etc eingibst findest du die informationen die du brauchst, welche gewässer-strecke du befischen darfst etc. weiß ja nicht wo du an der leine fischen willst, oder einfach mal beim fachhändler um die ecke frage, die wissen meistens über sowas bescheid.


----------



## Malte321 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Leine*

Danke dir,
aber leider habe ich das auch schon versucht.
Ich glaube da steht nur, dass es für die Mitglieder erlaubt ist aber nicht, dass andere nicht angeln dürfen


----------



## welsstipper (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Leine*

verstehe ich gerade nicht, 

ich würde zum freundlichen um die ecke gehen, der kann dir da genaueres sagen, oder direkt beim verein anrufen, also eine gastkarte brauchst du auf jedenfall, und jedenfalls ist es bei uns hier in nienburg so, das du nur die weser befischen darfst (als gastangler) und auch gewisse abschnitte für die besagten gastangler gesperrt sind. also schlau machen würde ich mich auf jedenfall nochmal, nicht das du irgendwo fischst mit der gastkarte wo du nicht darfst, das ist schwarzangeln und kann mit bis zu 5000 € strafe geandet werden, außerdem hilft unwissenheit vor strafe nicht, also lieber genauer nachforschen und dan angeln gehen. sicher ist sicher |wavey:


----------



## DonTonno (27. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Leine*

Hallo,
wenn Du und Dein Kumpel in der Leine angeln wollt,
setzt Euch ins Auto, fahrt 30Km südlich nach Elze, holt Euch eine Gastkarte und versucht Euer Glück. Gastangler sind bei uns IMMER herzlich willkommen.
Adressen für Kartenverkauf findest Du auf unserer Homepage (www.asvelze.de) oder melde Dich per PN bei mir.
Unsere Leinestrecke sind ca. 6,5 Km mit schönen (aber schwer zu beangelnden) Plätzen.


----------

